# Smokin



## JMichael (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, I missed out on the draw for my normal annual whitetail hunt. My brother has had a bit of luck so he brought me a hind quarter off his 3rd deer for the year. I wasn't going to wait for turkey day to cook it.


----------



## Brine (Nov 20, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm............ 8)


----------



## fender66 (Nov 20, 2012)

Saweet!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 20, 2012)

:beer: Now that looks GOOD :beer:


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2012)

awesome man!


----------



## ncfishin (Nov 21, 2012)

nice lookin piece of meat there. would you mind posting all the steps you took to prepare it. how long and what temp did you cook at. i've been wanting to cook a big piece of venison on the grill, but scared i'd screw it up. that thing sure looks tasty.


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 21, 2012)

Damn that looks good.


----------



## vahunter (Nov 21, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> Damn that looks good.


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## JMichael (Nov 22, 2012)

ncfishin said:


> nice lookin piece of meat there. would you mind posting all the steps you took to prepare it. how long and what temp did you cook at. i've been wanting to cook a big piece of venison on the grill, but scared i'd screw it up. that thing sure looks tasty.


Not a lot to it really. I like to use a bottle of squeeze butter (it spreads easier) and a brush, with whatever spices/seasoning you like. Most times I just use salt and pepper but some times I'll add in some seasoning salt like Lawry's or Julio's. I start it off on low heat (indirect heat grill/smoker around 200°), brushing on a coating of butter and sprinkling my seasoning on every 30 minutes or so (when I turn it over). I like to use lots of butter as it keeps the meat moist and the spices stick to the meat better. Once I see the temp start to rise at the center of the meat, I increase the grill temp and cook until it's done. Cooking time will vary based on how hot your grill is and the thickness of the piece of meat you're cooking. I like to use a meat probe and I go for a center temp between 150-160°, but regardless of the size of the meat, I cook by the meats temp, not by the time it takes.


----------

